# Two Healthy Food Items That You Thought Were Unhealthy



## Best Consumer Reports (Nov 21, 2018)

Food plays a vital role in the life of a fitness freak. Not all those who opt to stay fit are on diet. There are so many delicious options available for them that they can be all proud to say that ‘We choose to live fit’. If you too are following a strict fitness regimen and missing those scrumptious delights, then I think you are not aware that there are a plenty of delicacies to relish.

There are two ingredients in particular that many believe are unhealthy, but in my opinion, those are healthy food options. One small change needs to be made and an unhealthy food option turns healthy. Let’s discuss what those food options are and how you can prepare them.

Note: You need a grill/smoker to prepare the recipes, and it can be any grill/smoker, whether a ceramic grill, electric smoker, charcoal smoker or a power smokeless grill.

The ingredients that I will be using in the recipes are Chicken and Steak. There is no need to raise your eyebrows because I know ways to prepare healthy recipes with these ingredients. Let’s delve into the details of the recipes without any further ado.

*Grilled Chicken Recipe*

If you crave for chicken but don’t eat because you have made a promise to yourself that you will only eat healthy food, then it’s time to break that promise. Chicken is good for your health if you prepare it in the right way.

Chicken that is grilled without the skin is high in protein and low in fat. You can prepare grilled chicken and squeeze some lemon over the chicken to enjoy a great supper.

Preparation Time: 5 Minutes

Cooking Time: 15 Minutes

Total Time: 20 Minutes

Ingredients:

1.      4 boneless skinless chicken breasts.

2.      3-4 garlic cloves, crushed.

3.      ½ tsp black pepper.

4.      ½ tsp salt.

5.      1 tsp dried oregano.

6.      1 tsp dried basil.

7.      ½ cup extra virgin olive oil.

8.      2 lemons, juiced.

Method:

1.      Take a small bowl and add olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, oregano, basil, salt, and pepper. Whisk all the ingredients.

2.      Take a shallow dish or large re-sealable plastic bag and put chicken breasts in it followed by pouring the marinade over chicken.

3.      Let the chicken marinate for half an hour at least.

4.      Heat your grill/smoker over medium-high heat, i.e., around 400 degrees Fahrenheit.

5.      Place chicken breasts on the grill and cook for 5-7 minutes on each side. If you have a meat temperature probe, then insert it into the chicken and check if the temperature is around 165-170 degrees Fahrenheit.

6.      If it is, then remove chicken breasts from the grill, place it on a plate and serve with mint sauce.

*The next recipe includes Steak*, which is even more infamous for clogging the arteries and increasing cholesterol levels in the body. Well, as I’ve mentioned earlier, it all depends upon how you are making the dish and how much quantity you are consuming in one go. Eating in the right quantity is extremely important or else, you will get all the drawbacks of that dish instead of getting any benefit.

Steak, even if you have the fattier cuts will provide you with muscle-building protein. Have a small portion of steak and accompany it with some light sides such as fruits and vegetables. If the steak has come from a cow that was grass-fed, then it will have a decent amount of omega-3 fatty acids as well, which is good for your health.

Here is how you can prepare a simple grilled steak and satisfy your craving for a mouth-watering meaty delight.

Preparation Time: 10 Minutes

Cooking Time: 15 Minutes

Total Time: 25 Minutes

Ingredients:

1.      2 Strip Steaks.

2.      ¼ cup fresh cilantro.

3.      1 jalapeno pepper.

4.      3 garlic cloves.

5.      1 medium onion, sliced.

6.      2 lemons, juiced.

7.      1 cup beef broth.

8.      3 tsps., olive oil.

9.      Salt and Pepper (to taste).

Method:

1.      Start with seasoning the steaks on both sides with salt and pepper. Put the steaks on a baking dish and drizzle olive oil. Rub the oil all over the steaks.

2.      Add lemon juice, onion, beef broth, garlic, cilantro and jalapeno in a mixing bowl and whisk all the ingredients together. Pour this mixture over steaks, then cover the baking dish and put it in the refrigerator for 2-6 hours. Make sure to turn the steaks a couple of times while it rests in the refrigerator.

3.      Heat the grill over medium-high heat, then brush some oil on the grates. Take out the steaks from the refrigerator, discard the marinade and season them with salt and pepper.

4.      Place the steaks on the grill and cook each side for 4-6 minutes. Rotate each steak a quarter turn after every couple of minutes so that you get that beautiful grill marks.

The steaks are ready and you can transfer them to a plate and enjoy it with hot sauce.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm not sure what you're getting at. If I eat pizza loaded with meats and cheeses and still hit my macros, would pizza still be considered unhealthy? What makes these recipes healthy?


----------

